# any stallion of your choice....



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I will take my own boy thanks.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Easy. One Hot Krymsun!


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

mmmmmm yes if i was in the quarter horse world he would be my stud of choice as well


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

For a deceased horse, I'd really want a baby out of Leo or King (Wimpy would also be hawt) I love Leo's butt, and i've always been a King fan. Jasmine is pretty well bred to a bunch of the Foundation QH's so i got sorta lucky there ^^

For a live horse... My little pipe dream would be a Gypsy Vanner out of The Road Sweeper. Dennis Thompson's Vanner Stallion. I've met him (and Gypsy King, Latcho Drom, Cushti Bok, etc) in person, and Road Sweeper was still unfathomably wonderful in temperment, built, and personality. I might end up making this dream a reality sometime in the near future 










































Oh yes, that horse does me right <3

What an interesting topic for a thread! I can't wait to see what other people say!


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay here are a couple.. One dream became a reality with this stallion this is Gooitzen A.K.A. APOLLO a friesian stallion who was bred to my paint mare this boy has looks, conformation, and a personality to burn plus he will be going to the world equestrian games in 2010 :wink:

Next in line is A True Rolex Apha stallion Im in love with him

And then my last one is Hollywood DUNIT Good I have met him at the Colorado horse expo and WOW is all I have to say!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

This one don't know where my daughter found this pic but oh he's purty!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes!!! Exactly the same for me!!!! I absoluty love gypsy horses!!! And this guy looks and sounds amazing!!!! 



> oh yes, that horse does me right <3


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

close2prfct said:


> This one don't know where my daughter found this pic but oh he's purty!


Oh my my my he is a pretty boy! Im a sucker for those paints


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

ooo and this guy!!!!!


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

holy moly look at all that hair gorgeous!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I KNOW!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!! ages ago i saw a pic of a gypsy vanner and it was like a light buckskin/palimino/paint sort of thing and OMG was that the most stunning horse i have EVER seen or what!!!!!!!! but i cant find the pic :'(!!!!! but take my word he was amazing!!!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

and these guys are amazing too!!! but i cant find a pic of my true dream horse but these come close

















































ok the below ones are more of what im looking for haha!





As for mares, ill have this one!!!!!! hah!!!!!!











sorry bout all the pics haha!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy Goose, the first one you posted with all the feathers is called "The Lion King" He is actually The Roadsweeper's Daddy 

Gypsy MVP has a ton of non monochrome vanners (buckskins, sorrels, palominos, etc) I must say that one sabino does me right too! <3


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

I would take this one Colorado Skrodstrup


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

or this one  I just love him tho i have no use for a pony, and im not to fond of paints but i love his face. He's just to die for 
He's A Classic *</B>*​


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

Grr now you guys got me looking at horses  Which I don't need any more of.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

For the Bashkir Curly breed, The Yellow Hornet. For a different breed, the Racking Horse stud, Rowdy Rawhide Rock


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

Man I love those gypsy horses, I would breed to one but this friesian cross is the last baby my mare is going to have *sigh* One day maybe i'll breed to one


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

SBR Formula One


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

i'd probably have a friesian stallion, and a shire/clydesdale mare. i love big horses anyway, and love friesians - so it'd be perfect  not sure what stallion and mare though.. :/


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I would like one by
Playguns Playboy











or


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Didn't even have to think about this one!

My choice would be cadabra. ASH Stallion, just been exported to Canada, you lucky things :]


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Happy Goose, the first one you posted with all the feathers is called "The Lion King" He is actually The Roadsweeper's Daddy
> 
> Gypsy MVP has a ton of non monochrome vanners (buckskins, sorrels, palominos, etc) I must say that one sabino does me right too! <3


oh ok yea. I realised that it was the one you were talking about after i posted it haha! yea i just love em!!!!! too bad they are so expensive or id buy one!!!! haha!!!! they are just absolutly amazing! some of them anyway. some gypsys ive seen dont look that amazing. I want one like the sabino i posted!!! haha!!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to admit my own guy.
He is a freak for his breed and one smart cookie. I couldn't ask for a better horse

But he won't be bred until we get our own farm.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Either Buckeroo
Little King Farm
(also Alvadars Double Destiny who is on there)

or Catch
Lost Spoke Appaloosa Miniature Horse Ranch
(was drooling over him yet again yesterday at the Touch of Class show.... drool...)

Jessi


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not picky, I'd breed my mares to EITHER of these guys!! http://www.friesianharts.com/stallions.html

I'm actually planning on it when my mares get old enough......I'm dying for an Appy/Friesian sports horse........


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

Appy Luvr said:


> I'm not picky, I'd breed my mares to EITHER of these guys!! Throwing the very best of Friesian Personality, Conformation & Movement into your foals!
> 
> I'm actually planning on it when my mares get old enough......I'm dying for an Appy/Friesian sports horse........


 

I know those stallions! Very nice people too... You would not be disappointed with a cross from them.. My mare is paint and in foal to a friesian stallion not out of Freisian Harts but from ppl they associate with www.royalknightfriesians.com his name is Apollo.... I wish you the best when you do breed your mares, like I said those guys are AMAZING!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

mybabysewanka said:


> I know those stallions! Very nice people too... You would not be disappointed with a cross from them.. My mare is paint and in foal to a friesian stallion not out of Freisian Harts but from ppl they associate with www.royalknightfriesians.com his name is Apollo.... I wish you the best when you do breed your mares, like I said those guys are AMAZING!


 THANKS!!! I'm glad to hear someone knows them and that they are as nice as they look!!!! It's going to be a few years down the road but I like to plan ahead, LOL!!! Good luck on your upcoming baby and be sure and post pics when it arrives!!!


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

Appy Luvr said:


> THANKS!!! I'm glad to hear someone knows them and that they are as nice as they look!!!! It's going to be a few years down the road but I like to plan ahead, LOL!!! Good luck on your upcoming baby and be sure and post pics when it arrives!!!


 
You are very welcome yes I had planned to breed to the friesian stallion I bred to for 2 years be for I did it..... I will definatley post pics she can go any where from may 19 to the 9th of june or anytime after..LOL.. I hate the waiting game


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If I had to choose a QH, I would love to breed my mare Sis (Peppy Smackers: Granddaughter of Mr. San Peppy) to a friend's stud Lena Fajita. Unfortunately, Sis is too old to breed. My brother has a gelding out of that same match that my niece rides. He is built like a brick house and has cow savvy oozing out his pores. I would be interested to see what would happen if I bred this mare (sorrel) with a Percheron stud though. She is by a Dry Doc stud and out of a really good Appy mare. These pix were taken a couple of years ago when she was a 2 year old. I don't have any current pix because she is at my brothers place. I probably won't ever do it cause I have too many horses already but it is okay to dream, right? LOL.
In that first pic, that is her natural head carriage that she does all the time.


----------



## Gypsy Rose (Mar 22, 2009)

My ideal stallion would be Chips Blue Stock for a QH pleasure horse

Son Of A Gun Shaw's Performance Horses for a cutting/reining horse 

and this fella for a halter horse Services


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

One of these:
Grey Stallion Irish Draught Stallion at Service in Galena, Illinois | Equine.com
Grey Stallion Dressage Percheron Stallion at Service in Noblesville, Indiana | Equine.com
Black Stallion Dressage Quarter Horse Stallion at Service in Kirkland, Illinois | Equine.com


----------



## equusjoy (May 3, 2009)

Great idea! Since it doesn't matter whether it's a living stallion or no, I would definitely pick Hollywood Dun It. I have visited the McQuay farm many times and Dun It was so beautiful and had such personality. 
But I guess for a living stallion there are many out there I would love to breed to. Peptoboonsmal, any of the Whiz stallions, Hollywood Jac horses, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

equusjoy said:


> Great idea! Since it doesn't matter whether it's a living stallion or no, I would definitely pick Hollywood Dun It. I have visited the McQuay farm many times and Dun It was so beautiful and had such personality.
> But I guess for a living stallion there are many out there I would love to breed to. Peptoboonsmal, any of the Whiz stallions, Hollywood Jac horses, etc, etc, etc.


You can still get Hollywood Dun It's swimmers though! so he would count 

for a well worth it price of $45k i believe.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the Belmak stallions, especially Belmak Cosmos and Belmak Peppebuck. I would love to breed either of them to an Australian Stock Horse mare

http://belmak0.tripod.com/Stallions.htm


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

My current desktop, Illingur frá Tóftum;
Skeið - Pace Illingur frá Tóftum on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## CedarHillQuarterHorses (Feb 15, 2009)

If I could pick any sire for any mare....it would have to be...

Hollywood Dun It for Ms. Prissy. It was a very sad day when he was put to sleep, and it will be tough finding another stallion who could ever compliment Prissy the way he could have.

Now we have some amazing mares, with amazing bloodlines, but Prissy's arent the best, not bad but not the top mare in the herd either, so a stallion of this quality would have been ideal!


----------



## CedarHillQuarterHorses (Feb 15, 2009)

shmurmer4 said:


> You can still get Hollywood Dun It's swimmers though! so he would count
> 
> for a well worth it price of $45k i believe.


 
lol for that price I better get a better mare!!!! and a new barn with padded stalls!!!!!!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have no idea since I just got my first mare, but since I want to get into eventing I would breed her to a tall, athletic TB stallion for sure. I want a big, thick boned Clyde/TB cross.
speaking of.... anyone know of any good ones around the Orlando, FL area?? =]


----------

